# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si te bashkojme fotot.

## chengiz

si ti bashkojm 2 foto bashk

----------


## white_snake

ngjiti me likoplast!

----------


## benseven11

Shiko per programe falas "photo stitching"
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&output=...w=1275&bih=608
Nje program falas qe ngjit imazhe nga Mikrosofti
ICE  Microsoft Image Composite Editor 
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best...e-stitcher.htm
Behet ngjitja e dy apo me shume imazheve edhe me
 programe te tjera si photoshop,paint net etj.
Si procedure eshte e thjeshte.
Si pasoje e stitching(ngjitjes) ne krah te njera tjetres
 se disa fotografive,krijohen pamje panoramike.
Windows live foto galeri eshte program falas shume i mire.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...ry-get-started
Klik te disa foto te tuat qe programi te shfaq si galeri,
pastaj klik ne Make,klik ne panorama stitch.
Programi ben ngjitje perfekte si dhe prerje ne lartesi(croping)
rregullim automatik per lartesi te barabarte te gjithe fotografive qe u ngjiten,

----------


## benseven11

Nje metode tjeter eshte perzjerje e dy imazheve duke i shkrire me njera tjetren dhe krijuar nje imazh miks. me poshte jane dy figura nje sfond plazhi muzg dhe imazhi tjeter nje cift.Nga perzjerja e tyre u krijua nje imazh i trete miks.

----------


## chengiz

faliminderit shum  por keto foto te fundit a kan ndonje adres se ku i ndreqe se adresa e fundit nuk bani

----------


## auiu

Kjo adresa ka pothuajse te njejtin funksion si te programit Adobe Photoshop : 

http://pixlr.com/editor/

----------


## rinor.1

kisha edhe une nje pyetje per ju me lart shpresoj te me ndihmoni, kam bere do foto keto dit me mobil dhe i kam nxjer ne laptop por jane pak si turbull nuk me kan nxjer mir ne foto, nuk e di a mund ti regulloj pakes ta permison imazhin ti bej ma paster??!

----------


## auiu

Nqs se vete fotoja eshte e turbullt vete,atehere nuk besoj se mund te shtosh qartesine.ndoshta mund te provosh te ndryshosh nivlein e kontrastit dhe te ngjyrave,per te perfituar nje rezultat me te pelqyeshem...

----------


## rinor.1

jo fotoja eshte turbullt eshte bere turbullt ndoshta nga livezja e dores kur ka nxjer ne foto, ok ti flm per pergjigjen

----------


## benseven11

Te duhet nje program editor fotosh qe ka funksionet
denoise,levels dhe unsharp mask per te zhdukur turbulliren ne
imazh 
Ne fotoshap klik File,klik open dhe fut fotografine qe do rregullosh.
Klikon ne filter/noise/reduce noise dhe ky funksion pastron
fotografine nga grimcat.Grimcat ne foto shkaktojne
turbullire,jo qartesi shkaktojne ne imazh nje trubullire qe njihet me emrin noise ne imazh.
Pasi pastrohet me reduce noise,klik filter dhe ne menu klik ne Sharpen dhe ne menu
klik ne  funksionet
si Unsharp mask,ose smart sharpening.Aty rregullon nivelet e ngjyrave
hijes drites dhe pastrohet imazhi nga turbullira etj
Pastaj klik ne butonin image lart ne program,klik adjustement dhe shtyp levels.Aty leviz slajderat anesore
 duke i afruar drejt qendres per te rritur nje shkalle kontrasti ngjyrash dhe qartesie te mire.Keto funksione ne program duhet te perdoren me kujdes
dhe jo te cohen ne maksimumin e fuqise pasi teprimet ne perdorim cojne ne 
rezultate te keqia ne fotografi,imazhi do duket keq.
ne shume raste fotografia nuk eshte komplet keq si imazh por vetem disa pjese
te imazhit ne fotografi kerkojne te pastrohen te qartesohen dhe futet nuanca e ngjyres qe kerkohet.Ne keto raste me fotoshap behen select(zgjedhje) e sektoreve
te imazhit qe kerkojne riparim me nje vegel lasso tool,pasi i bere select do shohesh qe sektori i imazhit qe kerkon rregullim eshte i rrethuar ne nje vije te nderprere si milingona,pastaj perdor veglat me lart per ti riparuar.
Po u bera mbare do shkruaj nje tutorial gjerat kryesore se si rregullohen imazhet.

----------


## Kenado

Mund te perdores:
1) picmonkey.com
2) pizzap.com

----------


## ionian

Edhe mua me pelqen te merrem me perpunim fotosh . Kam gjetur nje program i cili nuk eshte i keq  munda te provosh ne photoscape.com

----------

